# Composing as therapy?



## OldKen

My wife suffers from Dementia and for the last four years I have looked after her 24 hours a day. Almost universally, the advice you receive in my position is make time for yourself. My response was to start composing, using my day-to-day experiences as source. It has helped immensely and provides an important additional focus which I look forward to pursuing whenever the opportunity presents. I would be interested to learn of anyone else who finds composing a stress buster.

I have attached one such piece, based on her first waking of the day. It is the first of nine pieces covering a typical day in her life.


----------



## nicecomposer

if you upload it to soundcloud, then i will listen. i can't risk downloading random things


----------



## Ravndal

I like this a lot!!!

Well done


----------



## juergen

Yes, I like it also.


----------



## Ramako

Your stress-buster increased my stress levels , at least at the beginning of the piece, but I liked it a lot as well anyway.

It's an interesting idea, to compose to combat stress. I find that composing doesn't affect stress unless there's a deadline upcoming. But in your situation I can imagine it does. Keep going, it was a fascinating piece and I look forward to more if you post them up.


----------



## OldKen

Thank you to everyone who played _Average Day_. It makes a huge difference to have positive, informed comments on my first posting. I'm afraid I have never encountered soundcloud. Perhaps someone could enlighten me. I would be happy to post one or two more of the nine sections in the near future, perhaps after I discover why soundcloud is preferred and how I use it.

Thanks again,

OldKen


----------



## Lunasong

Link attached.

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## BurningDesire

For me, improvising can be a very good outlet for stress and anger and frustration. I also do it just for fun too, but if I'm upset, it can be very cathartic to just bang on a piano or a guitar for a good long time.


----------



## Ravndal

OldKen said:


> Thank you to everyone who played _Average Day_. It makes a huge difference to have positive, informed comments on my first posting. I'm afraid I have never encountered soundcloud. Perhaps someone could enlighten me. I would be happy to post one or two more of the nine sections in the near future, perhaps after I discover why soundcloud is preferred and how I use it.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> OldKen


Soundcloud is a site where musicians can upload their pieces/tracks and let the world hear them! Its a social network, except it's for music. I highly recommend using it! Not because everyone else does, but because it is very easy and practical to use.

www.soundcloud.com


----------



## Sonata

That's really neat that composing provides a stress relief for you. Good luck in caring for your wife, I imagine that's a very challening thing for you. Welcome to the board!


----------



## OldKen

*Thanks for feedback*

SoundCloud looks like a very good idea for composers with expectations of a career in music composition or a great vehicle for established composers to publicise their work. But at my advanced age (long past retirement) logging on to *this* web site and obtaining positive feedback about my composition is about as good as it gets. Two years ago, I couldn't read a music score. Getting *here* has been a steep learning curve. So it's thanks, but no thanks to SoundCloud. I like the intimacy and immediacy of this site. I have attached two more elements from _Average Day _(MP3 format!). Track 6 is very short and is called _Communication Lost_. It is based on my wife's struggle to communicate during frequent losses of coherent speech. Track 8 doesn't, perhaps, need explanation. It is called _Tears without Cause_.

Best wishes,
View attachment Track6_AverageDay.mp3
View attachment Track8_AverageDay.mp3

OldKen


----------



## Ravndal

It's just that people don't want to download files on their computer - but with soundcloud you can stream music, instead of download.

Just makes it easier to share with others.


----------



## OldKen

Thanks for taking the trouble to clarify the use of SoundCloud. I will look at it again, if only because it seems churlish to go against the majority view that people prefer to stream files, not download them.

Best wishes,

OldKen


----------



## OldKen

*Soundcloud sign up*

Well - I have now placed the three pieces on (in) SoundCloud. As you said, it was easy to do.

*My Music*


__
https://soundcloud.com/

Thanks for the help


----------



## juergen

These are really good pieces. I like "Tears without cause" most.


----------



## Mesa

Truly lovely idea, and some wonderful music. Rather like Tears Without Cause, sounds like a French film to me. Good stuff!


----------



## Ravndal

I like how you transferred your feelings over to the music. It's truly alive. Now.. I want to hear these piece be played by an orchestra  For me.. music is about feelings, and this just gets me. Bravo!


----------



## clavichorder

More or less, compositional doodling, if you have the surplus notation paper, is excellent therapy. I've got to do it more.


----------



## PetrB

Normally, it is the last thing I would recommend, but as it was my second major, then to a degree became my trade, that has level of demand (I'm a perfectionist) to an entirely different purpose, with different by product results and 'costs'.

For you, it seems, it is something which you have found which fully engages your imagination and holds your concentration, enough to pull it completely away, for a bit at least, from the full time stress and sadness which always surrounds this unhappy and more than unfortunate circumstance of your wife's condition. 

It is the full intellectual engagement, I think, 'the middle of the process,' even more than the end product, which is really great for you. The fact it also makes for some outlet for your feelings is a terrific side benefit, it is to be hoped, of some real help to you also.

All blessings on you to help you (both) through, day to day.

With that, Whatever you are writing, if it engages you and allows you to concentrate on 'something else' for some moments a day, then I am happy for that little relief you have, and hope it stays that way for you.


----------

